# In my musical meanderings I discovered Felix Draeseke today...



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

This clarinet sonata is really worth a listen and I refer you to the youtube page because it lists a great deal of information on the composer who as I said was unknown to me until today. I can assure you I will be nosing around his oeuvre in the coming days... 

Check it out and let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Fugue Meister said:


> This clarinet sonata is really worth a listen and I refer you to the youtube page because it lists a great deal of information on the composer who as I said was unknown to me until today. I can assure you I will be nosing around his oeuvre in the coming days...
> 
> Check it out and let me know your thoughts.


I shall. Thank you.
His First Symphony is very good.


----------

